# LGB plating failure



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I have an old but basically unused LGB Forney that I bought at auction a few years back. It's been on the shelf for a couple years, and now I notice that some of the plating is failing. For example, "gold" plating on handrails, and "silver" on valve box covers. 

I don't think I applied cleaners on it ever. Can't find replacements at TrainLi or modell-land.de.

What makes that plating fail? And other than getting into full-blown replating, is there a fairly easy repair product that comes close to restoring it? 

Cliff


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Cliff,

Can you post a few pictures of the failed plated areas?
Thank you,

-Ted


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it like that chrome on plastic as used in toys or do you see copper colored metal where it flaked? Copper is a great middle man. It sticks to and is stuck to good.
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I think that the metallic looking decorative parts are plastic on plastic. Occasionally, I've have pieces fall off or break. They are light in weight and where they have broken I see a plastic core.

Whistles on top of some of the European steamers are especially prone to damage.

The only metal on metal plating in have encountered on LGB engines is on the wheels. Many of my well loved engines have a brass ring showing on the tread of the drivers.

Chuck


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

These are "plated" plastic, though I couldn't tell you what they're plated with. They appear gold or silver in color, highly reflective. The plastic underneath is black.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Micro Mark sells bare metal foil......

http://www.micromark.com/bare-metal-foil-ultra-bright-metal-set-of-2,7800.html

You might be able to "re-plate" it.



-Kevin.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Cliffy there is true metal plating on plastic, (like on automobiles) vacuum coating (like on cheap toys) and chrome type paints. Apparently specialist chrome paints are getting better but good ones can be costly and are only as durable as paints go. You might get some clues from auto restorers as to which ones will end up looking like chrome if that's what you want. 
Personally I think chrome on a train makes it look like a toy.

Andrew


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I had this same problem with the handrails on my mallet. They were "gold plated" but way too shiny for realism. Then the flaking gold made them look like they had leprosy. So I blacked them out with flat black paint. IMO the engine looks a lot better that way.

TrainLi has various railings available. The replacement ones I got for broken ones on the mallet were black.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree, the original is way too toy-like, as you guys say. Since I'd like to sell this thing, mainly I wanted to restore the finish, not replace it. It's basically unused, in nice original boxes, with the coaches. Everything is in great condition, except for dust and this failing "plating." 

Kevin, these are fairly complicated shapes, with stanchions cast in, so a foil would bunch up. Andrew, yes, you can get kits for DIY plastic plating, but it's not worth it for this situation (though maybe other uses down the road). Dan, TrainLi doesn't have it, but Joann said she'd look elsewhere for me. 

As a last resort, probably the best thing to do would be take all the rails off, strip the plating somehow, and repaint with "brass" model paint. 

Thanks for the thoughts guys. 
Cliff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sell as is, give the seller the link where new ones can be bought. Let them decide the option. 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

So far, I can't find that link. But yes, I'm selling as-is.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cliff, I meant probably Train-Li...

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Didya read his first post?

"Can't find replacements at TrainLi or modell-land.de."

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoops, I thought that Dan had weighed in on this thread about replacements, I got the wrong thread... the one time I did not check back to the beginning and I got bit!

Good catch John!

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks John & Greg, I'm sure I was confusing things by opening another thread on the (more generic?) topic of cleaners. 

I suspect that the original owner got happy with the Windex (ammonia-based), and that's what messed the plating up...? Whatever was used, it's sure effective on removing LGB plating. Which might come in handy, If I want to take it off and paint the rails on some other locos.

Someone finally bid on my loco with the messed up plating (and and yes, I've depicted the damage quite thoroughly, so the bidder knows). So technically it's not my problem anymore. But I was also asking for clues (here, and on the "safe cleaning" thread) so I won't damage my remaining collection.


----------

